# Aquis New VS Old Bezel Action



## DiegoCastellanos

I'm looking to purchase an Aquis and am beyond stuck deciding between the new version and the old one. Both have their merits, and are so similar that I can't make up my mind. However, one thing that I definitely noticed is that the bezel action on the new version is much worse than on the old. It's more solid and clicky, but it's also nowhere near as smooth as the old one. This is almost entirely making me want to get the older version. 

Have any of you noticed this as well?


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Don't know about the bezel as I only have the old version, but I certainly prefer the looks of the old version- hands, case shape and the heavier lugs. Seems like Oris has dialled down the distinctive design elements of the Aquis in the new version, which is blander IMHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

I don't know about the new bezel, as I have a 2016, but I certainly prefer the looks of the new Aquis watches without "AUTOMATIC," hands that aesthetically coordinate with indices (and aren't 'pretty' and leaf-shaped), slimmed cases that don't look 'bulging,' slimmed crown guards, slimmed lugs, and slimmed bracelets. Oris has refined the design of Aquis and removed mass and weight.


----------



## Oleksiis

I love "AUTOMATIC" label on previous model with the thin line divider under ORIS label. In the new model ORIS label looks so lonely... Love the older crown guards much more than simplier version in a new model, love 43mm size more than 43.5mm. Don't like the new position of "swiss made" label. Well, I love previous version much more!


----------



## willykatie

I don't have the old model but I have the new one. I love it. The bezel quite stiff and give the impression that solid and well made. The slimmer/thinner bracelet making it wearable for people with thin wrist like mine. I tried the older version yesterday at the shop and was massive on my wrist even though the new version diameter slightly bigger but still give that slimmer impression. Also lighter as well. I also prefer the matching lugs screws and the crown guards screws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

I have both the 2017 model and the previous model, and I appreciate them both. Yes the new 2017 model may be a little more refined, but I still regard the previous model very much as an equal. I like elements of both, for example; I like the new slimmer and thinner bracelet but I still also like the previous bracelet... they are just different, and I would not necessarily say one is better then the other, both are great quality and comfortable bracelets that compliment the Aquis brilliantly.

As for the "bezel action", I'm sorry I don't mean to offend, but this is way down on my list of priorities and criteria when judging a watch, I'm only really interested that it works effectively. On both new and previous models, and also the 40mm Aquis, I find the bezel operates perfectly fine being firm and precise... what more do you want? 

It always cracks me up when I read watch reviews and they praise watches for having bezels that are smooth and move freely, as I think those are possibly the two worst criteria for a divers watch. Because if you are actually using the watch for diving then I would have thought that you would want; to know once set it isn't going to move accidently, be easy to grip, and have positve physical feedback when turning it (a definitive click). Although I'm not a diver, so maybe my assumptions are wrong?

_And just because this thread needs a picture...
_


----------



## sticky

Try the bezel on another new model to see if they are all the same. It's worth doing because I remember reading about someone who wasn't impressed with the bezel action on one of the old versions he looked at - the others he tried were fine though.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

When I say the previous bezel was smooth, I don't mean it moves easily. It's solid positive clicks, but the operation is much smoother, the new one almost feels rough with each click.


----------



## tysonmax

I've got both the new and old and somewhat prefer the newer one. The bezel on the new model takes a little more effort to turn but it's not something that would sway me from buying it again if I had to do it over. If I could only keep one, it would be the new model.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

tysonmax said:


> I've got both the new and old and somewhat prefer the newer one. The bezel on the new model takes a little more effort to turn but it's not something that would sway me from buying it again if I had to do it over. If I could only keep one, it would be the new model.


Maybe it's just the picture but I didn't realize how much bigger than new one looks compared to the old one

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Either just the angle on that picture or the old one is 40mm? The older definitely looks a lot bigger on me when I tried it on yesterday compare to my new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

tynan.nida said:


> Maybe it's just the picture but I didn't realize how much bigger than new one looks compared to the old one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's the angle of how I was holding the phone while taking the picture. IRL the size is indistinguishable. And actually the newer one feels smaller on the wrist.


----------



## nordwulf

removed


----------



## MadMrB

nordwulf said:


> Probably only 1% of owners or less uses a mechanical dive watch for diving. The other 99% use it for timing steaks on the grill or pizza in the oven. I wouldn't mind having a bi-directional timing bezel on a dive watch. That would be a lot more functional for most people.


True


----------



## pureb

I think it is hit and miss with the bezel action.
I had a 2015 PVD Aquis Date on which the bezel felt like a toy. Now I've got a Depth Gauge and it feels like a million dollar watch


----------



## Robotaz

I honestly do not remember well enough to compare at the level required to distinguish between them. 

The old one felt good. This new one feels great. It's very stiff, but I'm a stickler for dive bezels functioning like they are going to be used.

This new bezel is going to have to take a helluva ding to move it while diving. I really like that. It also lines up perfectly and has relatively little lateral play.

While the Seiko MM300 has a buttery smooth bezel, it's useless for diving IMO.


----------



## ryanmanyes

stiff clicky bezel action will soften in time
.......just turn it a lot


----------



## billybob1

yeah


----------



## billybob1

yep


----------



## billybob1

love the red


----------



## billybob1

hmmmm


----------



## billybob1

good idea


----------



## billybob1

orange!


----------



## billybob1

40mm is good


----------



## ctsean

billybob1 said:


> yeah





billybob1 said:


> yep





billybob1 said:


> love the red





billybob1 said:


> hmmmm





billybob1 said:


> good idea





billybob1 said:


> orange!





billybob1 said:


> 40mm is good


Is this what a hacked account looks like?


----------



## willykatie

Somebody trying to reach 100 posts . The same person posted in a few different threads with roughly the same words as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86

willykatie said:


> Somebody trying to reach 100 posts . The same person posted in a few different threads with roughly the same words as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has 72 posts like that. Someone ban that fool.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

he has been banned


----------

